# Snowboarding vs skiing - do you go back?



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just wanted to see what others' background have been on this subject.

I started out learning to ski 6 years ago. Skied for 2 seasons and never could get past a blue hill and it was really difficult on my knees, calves and ankles and just feared going down the blue runs let alone progressing to the diamond runs. And I was NOT having much fun - the blue hills just stressed me out to no end!

After the first year we were skiing my husband wanted to try snowboarding. He tried and tried without any lessons, etc. but he still liked it. I videotaped all his learning process. After his first year he said you know, you can go down ANY hill on a snowboard, even if you just heelside, you CAN get down a run. Well, that did it for me, I was willing to try anything to get down a blue run which just stressed me out on skis. I also had READ online that a lot of skiers switched to snowboarding when they got older as it was easier on their bodies. Well, that did it for me - hoping my thighs and knee pain would not be as brutal on a snowboard. Not to mention getting out of those fricking ski boots! :yahoo:

I watched several videos online and then went and learned on my own as being older I didn't want to hold up any class, etc. So, I started heelside, falling leaf heelside, toeside, garlands, j-turns, c-turns and linking turns. I had my falls but after going down my first blue run linking my turns in control, I really loved it! 

Fast forward this is the start of my fourth season (on the snowboard - not having skied since I started to learn to snowboard). This past weekend I had a wild hair and wanted to bring the skis back up and try them. For some reason, I thought that after learning to snowboard that I had somehow turned into Lindsey Vonn on skis! Well, unfortunately I'm not Lindsey! lol As soon as we started down the run I was laughing to my husband saying OMG I HATE THIS!!! What was I thinking???? Neither of us were having fun. After one run, we went back and got the snowboards and decided NEVER AGAIN ON SKIS! What's funny is I missed the poles when I started snowboarding - this past weekend I could wait to get those poles off my wrists! lol

My right (back) knee (ride regular) does swell up after snowboarding for 2-3 days each weekend, but I stretch it out and it is not near as painful as skiing. It does not hinder my riding at all - just the swelling when we get home. 

While talking to several people on the chair lifts and the benches one guy said he used to ski and only snowboards now, but that his wife skied, tried snowboarding for a few years but went back to skiing.

I'm wondering why anyone who knew how to snowboard would WANT to go back to skiing. I'm thinking that maybe she just never progressed on the snowboard and then gave it up. 

Does anyone on the board have friends or relatives who can relate and I just wondered why anyone would go back to skiing after learning to snowboard.

Thanks,

Vicki


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

for someone they just dont like being strapped in. and a lot of people can't get over the initial falling period.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I can relate, after breaking my wrist last year I dug out my skis. I went down one run and decided skiing just aint for me anymore.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I know alot of people that do both and are very good at both. I know snowboarders that go to ski as a different challenge. I know more skiers that swap to snowboard and stick with it though. 

I only ski uphill. thought about getting an AT setup but decided I'd be passed if I skinned up to the top of a nice line and didn't have the ability to ski down.... Splitboard won that battle. 

Glad to see you posting again firstx


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Skiing - Easier to learn, more effective tool to get down the mountain, especially in less than ideal conditions. Much higher risk of ligament injury. 

Snowboarding - Rough first few days, lower risk of injury to knees, more effective carving tool because more pressure distributed over the edge as opposed to a single point.

Both - Fun, Lifetime learning curve, about as dangerous as you make them.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I only ski when I'm with my grandsons, easier to get on/off the chairlift, except I freaking hate snowplowing behind my three year old:thumbsdown:


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I like to tele ski from time to time. It's actually not too hard for a snowboarder to pick up. Just be sure you're learning from someone competent so you don't start with bad habits. It looks awesome when done correctly.


----------



## sfcarve (Jan 10, 2013)

I actually do both now. Almost 50/50. 

I grew up skiing and then switched to snowboarding in my early twenties and snowboarded for the last ten years exclusively. Then the kids got old enough and I decided they should learn how to ski first when they are young. Of course, I couldn't teach them on a snowboard so I wound up buying modern skis and giving it another go.

I find skiing fun only because I spend my entire day trying to do snowboard-like carves. I like skiing better on a hard / icy day and find it a bit easier on the body since you aren't sitting or kneeling down and strapping in all the time. Plus you can go real fast.

But if there is any powder, I'm still on a board...


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

I learned to ski in '86 when I was 8 years old. First snowboarded in '90. The first weekend I switched back to skis after a few runs on both days, but then 2 weeks later I came back, was able to do it, and never put on skis again.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I would probably put on skis once awhile just for shits and giggles. learned on skis just never really liked it somehow.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I started skiing in 1979 and skied a lot from then until 1989. I first started snowboarding in 1987 and mixed it up with skiing from 87-89. I bought my first snowboard in 1989 and have been mostly snowboarding since then. I still have my 80s Rossi skis that I break out once a year or so. Skiing is fun....snowboarding is fun x 10. Not much of a choice in my mind.

My twin boys started skiing at 4. They both wanted to try snowboarding so at 9 they took lessons and each got a board. 3 years later and they haven't tried skis since. I keep offering skis and they always pick the snowboard.


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been snowboarding for 5 years now, and started skiing last year. I enjoy both. For now, I do snowboarding in powder, and improve my skiing, take ski lessons when its sunny and hard packed. I am taking lessons on skiing moguls -can already do it on a board- and powder eventually. It's nice to be able to do both. 

I started skiing because my g/f is a skier who loves moguls, and the mountain that we usually go to (Wolf Creek, CO) has a lot of flat parts that are brutal on a snowboard, and almost impossible on a powder day.


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

Like many I started with Skiing. It is just too relaxed for me. I don't think I will ever go back.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

As someone who didn't learn either skiing or snowboarding until I was past my 30s, I can say I much prefer snowboarding. It seems more natural since I grew up around skate boarding in the 70s, and doesn't hurt my shins so much. It's also a pain to move around in skis when you are not skiing. My boys both snowboard, but my youngest started out on skis at first because he wasn't old enough for snowboard classes. He didn't even want to go to the mountain this year until I told him he could switch to snowboarding. My husband skis and won't ever be on a snowboard again. He is one of those "don't like to be strapped in" people. 

I suppose it just comes down to preference.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

t21 said:


> I only ski when I'm with my grandsons,


It still cracks me up when I hear snowboarders say this or something like this. I love it when I see some old dude riding a board on the mountain.

It still shocks me that I am close to 15 years on a board...getting old.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Skied twice in my life the second time skiing saw my two kids on snowboards. Bought myself and both kids snowboards never skied again.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I still ski once in a while. When i have a need for speed, I'll get my skis out. I can go alot faster on skis. I'll bomb steep runs on skis that I won't even attempt on my board. 

I can do more things on the board though (freeride, butter around, park etc). I have more fun on the board overall.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I did not get on skis until I was almost 30. Never got comfortable on them. Someone would say "Want to go skiing?" and my reaction would be meh, take it or leave it.

Went to the bunny hill 4.5 years ago with a rental board and joined the group lesson. Never looked back and just got back from the hill this evening after day #21 on the hill this season. 

When I found out that my bindings on my skis were so old that the technicians would no longer tune them, they did their final run to the end of the driveway on garbage day.

Damn I love to ride......:yahoo:


----------

